# neuroprotective antioxidant...?



## ishnish (Oct 1, 2008)

i was snooping around the internet last night doing some research and found this on wikipedia...  the last line is what blew me away.

 hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrocannabinol
-------------------------------------------------------
*Tetrahydrocannabinol*, also known as *THC*, *&#916;9-THC*, *&#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol* (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol), *&#916;1-tetrahydrocannabinol* (using an older numbering scheme), or *dronabinol*, is the main psychoactive substance found in the Cannabis plant. It was isolated by Raphael Mechoulam, Yechiel Gaoni, and Habib Edery from the Weizmann Institute of Science in Rehovot, Israel in 1964.[3][4][5] In pure form, it is a glassy solid when cold, and becomes viscous and sticky if warmed. An aromatic terpenoid, THC has a very low solubility in water, but good solubility in most organic solvents such as butane or hexane. As is the case with nicotine and caffeine, the role of THC in Cannabis, it seems, is to protect the plant from herbivores. THC also possesses high UV-B (280-315 nm) absorption properties and it seems likely that this protects the seed buds from potentially harmful radiation. *THC is also* a neuroprotective antioxidant.[6]

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------



 is it time to legalize or what?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 1, 2008)

neurodegenerative disorders like dementia. That would be hella cool. My grandparents have both been diagnosed w/ this horrible affliction. Nice one, bud.


----------



## ishnish (Oct 1, 2008)

it is my opinion that due to the prohibition(in some places) of such a beneficial plant(cannabis), the government(s) has/have committed tyranny against its own people.

... i'm ready to start taking some action!  :hubba:


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 2, 2008)

thats what i been saying the past 2 weeks. I am ready to revolt. Between the medical benfits they keep finding to money problem that we keep hearing about with  the national debt the can be depleted by profits in the MJ and hemp industry. I'm about ready to take action.


----------



## lisa (Oct 3, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> thats what i been saying the past 2 weeks. I am ready to revolt. Between the medical benfits they keep finding to money problem that we keep hearing about with  the national debt the can be depleted by profits in the MJ and hemp industry. I'm about ready to take action.



what kind of action you are going to take?


----------



## ishnish (Oct 7, 2008)

well, im pretty laid back... kinda like a passive activist you could say.
i work at a place where i see hundreds of faces every day. i just spread the word, and the word of the day is not legs, its MaryJane!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 7, 2008)

*I have read where THC use will result in less dementia :hubba:*


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 8, 2008)

My action is I smoke out wherever i feel. There is a consquence. I've been arrested 3 times for possession. Still smoking. I let them know no matter how strong they (Goverment)gets there is no stopping me. If every MJ smoker would do that what are they gonna do lock us all up. Problem  is I and a few other go by that. Look back on alchol prohibition no one stopped and i a year or two is was legal again. same with civil rights. MLK stood up for the blacks and they got their rights. Maybe we should do the same. This country was built by the people. "We The People" familar isn't it.

Is that enough for you lisa.  I'm willing to be the MJ MLK with a little bit of Pancho Villa. Who's ready to ride?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 8, 2008)

Im down man, seems like what I've been thinking for a while. Just keep trying keep trying and the truth WILL set you free. Or the Cannabis for that matter


----------



## Tater (Oct 8, 2008)

MLK and Pancho Villa existed on TOTAL opposites of the spectrum.  MLK preached and believed in nonviolent confrontation.  He knew that if violence was brought into the process it would fail and allow there oppressors to feel vindicated in the way the treated the black and colored peoples.  Pancho on the other hand was a violent rebel fighting against the threat of dictatorship whose main methods seemed to be shoot first talk later.  On one hand you have a man who with the power of the spoken word changed his country and the world.  On the other you have a rebel whose tactics were no better than the people he fought against and didn't shy away from murder and other nefarious deeds.  Whether or not the ends justify the means shouldn't even factor in.  The fact that you dare to compare the two speaks volumes about yourself.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats what going for when i said MLK with a little bit of pancho. I rather handle it peacefully but we may have be aggersive.

metaphors. you might of not seen it that way.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 8, 2008)

MLK=peoples right and to stand for what the people want
pancho= was an example used to prohibit MJ


----------



## lisa (Oct 15, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> My action is I smoke out wherever i feel. There is a consquence. I've been arrested 3 times for possession. Still smoking. I let them know no matter how strong they (Goverment)gets there is no stopping me. If every MJ smoker would do that what are they gonna do lock us all up. Problem  is I and a few other go by that. Look back on alchol prohibition no one stopped and i a year or two is was legal again. same with civil rights. MLK stood up for the blacks and they got their rights. Maybe we should do the same. This country was built by the people. "We The People" familar isn't it.
> 
> Is that enough for you lisa.  I'm willing to be the MJ MLK with a little bit of Pancho Villa. Who's ready to ride?



Do you think it is enough. If you think that your effort is enough then don't you think that smoking marijuana would have been legalized by now. Why then many people smoke marijuana away from falling into the eyes of the law. Why then employees fear to appear for the drug test if they are smoking marijuana???  As far as I strongly believe looking at the advantages of medical marijuana then marijuana will be legalized but it will take some time.


----------



## ishnish (Oct 15, 2008)

write a letter to your congress or locally elected officials, make a few hundred copies, then send it out once a week untill a positive response is received.
 ever seen the shawshank redemption??


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 15, 2008)

I already do write e-mails to my congress man about re-legalizing MJ. I even try to get others to but i don't think they respond.


----------



## DownSouth34 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would have to say that the phrase "just legalize it" won't get anything accomplished. Don't get the wrong idea, you have no idea how giddy it makes me to think of a world where I could come home from work, check my growing babies, pack my bong, walk outside on my back patio, fire up the the grill and my bong and wave to my neighbor and he just waves back. Terrible grammar there but you get the idea.

I think the 1st step would be to decriminalize MJ or even before that get medical herb allowed in your state. There are a lot of factors that go along with "legalizing". Most of the factors would deal with regulation.  Say for instance before you could legalize MJ you would have to have a complete program for checking drivers intoxication levels after they had smoked some MJ, because you know this would be one of the points that an MJ opponent would scream out. You would have to come up with some sort of quickly done field test to check for driving impairment. I for one think I drive better after i've smoked a little because I drive slower and more cautious, but how do you come up with a numbered value that says, "Yes you are over x limit, you are impaired." I can think of several times when i'd just smoked way too much and IF I had gone out to my car and drove somewhere I could have very well injured myself or god forbid someone else. 

The driving part is just 1 little factor that would have to be addressed (I wouldn't want to even get into the tax revenue part, where does it go, does it stay in the county or state or is it considered federal?

I won't delv into any of the other parts and I definately don't want to put a damper on the enthusiasim in this post, it's that kind of marijuana passion (good word usage eh?) that will (hopefully soon) grant all our wishes.  Little stoned, maybe got a little too much in this post, but this topic consumes a lot of my free thinking time. Point is from all this....Start small, laying the foundation. Do the little things like email'ing your state rep or senator. 

Till that great day, Burn 'em if ya got 'em and stay safe.

DS


----------



## ishnish (Oct 15, 2008)

i smoke with my nieghbor while we both BBQ!  i love it!
as far as the DUI argument. first i feel, there should be some extensive studies and road tests to compare driving while; stoned, drunk or sober. than go from there.   i've done some stupid things when i was really high and stoned. Also i believe i've done just as many stupid things while sober. and as far as being drunk...  people become clinically retarded when overdoing it.  smoke too much bud and you get tired and hungry, and aren't likely to even make it to a car before taking a nap.. jmo... from my lifes experience.  
anyone feel me?  
smell what im step'n in?


----------



## Tater (Oct 15, 2008)

Just wanted to say nice post to DownSouth.  Not that the rest suck or anything lol.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 16, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i smoke with my nieghbor while we both BBQ!  i love it!
> as far as the DUI argument. first i feel, there should be some extensive studies and road tests to compare driving while; stoned, drunk or sober. than go from there.   i've done some stupid things when i was really high and stoned. Also i believe i've done just as many stupid things while sober. and as far as being drunk...  people become clinically retarded when overdoing it.  smoke too much bud and you get tired and hungry, and aren't likely to even make it to a car before taking a nap.. jmo... from my lifes experience.
> anyone feel me?
> smell what im step'n in?



Already done: http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=5450


----------



## DownSouth34 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Tater! Means a lot.

My undergraduate degree was in Microbiology, so I have some experiece in doing quantitative analysis in the lab.  Lately I have been doing some preliminary research in finding a chemical marker that could be quantified in person who smokes MJ.  I'm running into several problems that are rediculously frustrating.  

1. It seems that the only quick field test model I could come up with was a standard "finger-prick" blood test.  Problem with that is you could have smoked 15-30 minutes ago or 6 hours ago and I really can't tell the diff in THC content, so THC levels will not be a reliable marker.

2. I don't have access to any kind of breathalizer-like analyzer to look for some kind of residue or chemical compound that could be quantified in a "more you smoke, the more there is" kind of manner. 

I'm almost positive that there is such a marker compound that could be found, I just don't have access to good equipment or even a bigger issue could not get IRB approval to mount a small scale study. No one wants to give out MJ to be used in a study for ANYTHING. 

May have to mount a guerilla type mission to the Ole Miss. campus to see if I could get some tips from some of the researchers there.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 16, 2008)

*I think I speak for others too when I say this.

You better stick with this forum base because we are way more together than the rest of the forum communities. And I think you can contribute a lot to this site, seeing as you are very intelligent and you can help TONS of people, both smokers or non smokers coming across the site, learn the REAL mary jane facts.

Both of those posts made me think alot man.*


----------



## DownSouth34 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Dom and everyone else.  I'm on this site for good.  It amazes me the close community that we have here.  Imagine if we all lived in the same neighborhood!! We could put together one hell of a grass roots campaign and get the facts and truths out to people.  I think the government looks at the MJ decriminalization/Medical allowance as an issue that if they just ignore it, it will lose steam and burn out. I can tell you one thing, we'd have to start our own community seed bank with all the knowledge and experiece around here. Bet we could give those long time breeders a run at Cannibus Cup each year.  I'm still waitin for the day when the Mrs. gives me the go ahead for a grow and i can post it in the grow journal section.  Test out all this knowledge.  Keep it safe all!

DS


----------



## insomniace (Oct 27, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> well, im pretty laid back... kinda like a passive activist you could say.
> i work at a place where i see hundreds of faces every day. i just spread the word, and the word of the day is not legs, its MaryJane!


 
Spreading the word is the best way! The more people that discuss the issue the closer we come to legalization.  

" Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter."


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2008)

DownSouth34 said:
			
		

> I would have to say that the phrase "just legalize it" won't get anything accomplished. Don't get the wrong idea, you have no idea how giddy it makes me to think of a world where I could come home from work, check my growing babies, pack my bong, walk outside on my back patio, fire up the the grill and my bong and wave to my neighbor and he just waves back. Terrible grammar there but you get the idea.
> 
> I think the 1st step would be to decriminalize MJ or even before that get medical herb allowed in your state. There are a lot of factors that go along with "legalizing". Most of the factors would deal with regulation. Say for instance before you could legalize MJ you would have to have a complete program for checking drivers intoxication levels after they had smoked some MJ, because you know this would be one of the points that an MJ opponent would scream out. You would have to come up with some sort of quickly done field test to check for driving impairment. I for one think I drive better after i've smoked a little because I drive slower and more cautious, but how do you come up with a numbered value that says, "Yes you are over x limit, you are impaired." I can think of several times when i'd just smoked way too much and IF I had gone out to my car and drove somewhere I could have very well injured myself or god forbid someone else.
> 
> ...


 
what UP, DS. my state has always had drugged driving laws in effect. pretty dam stiff ones at that. if caught 1st time for driving after(or during), toking mj, 100 bones. 2nd offence within 7 years , up to 1000 bones. then if, within 10 years of 2nd conviction, this will fetch you a felony case. this is what is meant as to 'zero tolerance' laws.
oh, and they do have a test(leo) to see if your driving under the influence
of mj. they shine thier light in your eyes', and if your pupils dont react in a certain way, well you must be high to them. 
were hoping our proposition 1 passes next week. even if it does, these laws will remain in effect, if your behind the wheel. only difference is you'll be able to argue medical aspect of mj in court. (the prostituting attorney is gonna love this one). be cool brother...bb...


----------



## Tater (Oct 27, 2008)

> (the prostituting attorney is gonna love this one)



I thought about correcting the spelling but then wasn't sure if it was on purpose or not.  I like it better this way lol.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 27, 2008)

i personally love to burn a fatty and get in my ride and just go down roads that i have no idea where they will take me.i also drive slower and i believe safer.i also like my beer and i do not do this when i am drinking.that tells me something.i feel safer with myself smoking vs. drinking.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 31, 2008)

*Norml.org New York: DECRIMINALIZED

1st offence (25g & below) CIVIL CITATION and maximum of 100 dollars.
2nd offence (25g & below) CIVIL CITATION and maximum of 200 dollars.
3rd offence (25g & below) MISDEMEANOR and maximum 250 fine and maximum of 5 days in jail. (cooperate with the police. You WON'T get jail time)

I love these laws. If I am literally walking down the street with a joint and 25 grams smokin screaming "I LOVE WEED" I'd get charged with 2 oz worth pretty much. It's considered possession of greater than 25 grams, or possession of any amount in public where the marijuana is burning or open to public view. It's a class B misdemeanor and is punishable by up to three months in jail and a fine up to $500. MAX!

I think I'll do this! CIVIL DISOBEDIENCE IS HOW ROSA PARKS CHANGED THINGS!*


----------



## massproducer (Oct 31, 2008)

Now depending on what you smoked and how it was grown, cannabis can definitely be a depressant which WILL slow your reaction times and reflexes.  I understand what everyone is saying but I don't think I could ever agree with anyone smoking, drink or popping pills while driving or shortly there after...  You have to remember that most drunk drivers don't think that they are actually too drunk to drive, they think they are fine... that's until they kill 8 people and walk away without a scratch...

I really do not think that there is really any justification driving while under the influence of anything, especially something that is meant to influence your brain and temporarily depress the neverous system...  We have to really think... promoting things like smoking and driving are not going to bring us closer to legalization or even decriminalization, it will infact just farther inhance the negitive stigma surrounding this healing herb, with wonderful medicinal properties.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a question... 
How does decriminilazation help us growers? To decrim possession is one thing, what about cultivation? Would we not need decrim on cultivation as well to be any benifit to us?


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 1, 2008)

I was thinking the other day that it would be jokes if someone organized a massive session inside a mall or something like Wal Mart. I would like to see the cops call in the whole force to bust 300 people lighting up in the clothing section of Wal Mart. They'd lower those prices for sure, people complaining or a funky aroma in their new cashmere sweater.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 1, 2008)

I feel ya there... I myself feel that it is always safest to try and keep your plant numbers low as possible, while still filling your space, that is why I was such a fan of Scrog and LST before I got my license, because I was able to grow massive plants that equally probably 3 normal sized full grown plants, allowing me to fill an entire 9 x 4 room with 4-6 plants depending on veg time... And when i say fill I mean scrog'd full, to the point that it was very hard to move around and all movements had to be done under the screen.  

Point being if I got busted my plant numbers were very low as opposed to the generated harvest, making the opportunity cost rather low...  Thats what it all comes down too is the opportunity cost... The opportunity cost to be a commerical grower in the USA is very high IMO, because of the war on drugs and the way the government looks at commerical producers, because we have to face it, there are a lot of powerful organizations and and American establishments that have a vested interest in Cannabis and hemp.  Some of the largest companies in the world would loose huge market shares and billions annually because all it takes is experience and a few thousand dollars to produce world class medicinal or recreational marijuana...  While it takes huge centrifuges and multi-million dollar labs to refine the chemicals they feed use as medicine... So if you had a field of poppies growing, all you are really going to be able to get is the opium milk and maybe crudely refine it to heroine, but you are not going to get codine or morphene because thats where the lab comes in... They are not worried about most things but Cannabis and hemp in general with its other worldly properties is just too far reaching and accessible...

But we have to understand who we are fighting... We are not fighting with other human beings, we are fighting with corporate entiities, with deep pockets...  IMO, marching garners support but it is never going to change policy...  We need a pioneer with very deep pockets or us the pot smoking public have to anty up and put some of our hard earned money where are mouth is... Money is needed to fund the extensive research that the government and general public requires to overcome their preceptions that were shaped long ago, when the establishment opened their collective wallets in order to run decades of propaganda campaigns...  We can't expect any part of the establishment to do our work for us, as they stand to loose not gain... 

So I have no idea how this turned into such of a rant when I just wanted to talk about big plants and lower numbers but what da hell... But anyway my ultimate point is that the government is not really the problem, you have to look beyond the government as the enemy and start to look at the folks controlling the government as the real target, and start attacking them by singling out their products and testing the integrity of those items because companies like Pfizer get a pass because they have the money to buy one... I don't know much, but this is what I do know, "We must use our intellegence to educate, and focus are collective energies in the right direction, because even together we are nothing without a conreate plan of action". 




			
				New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> I have a question...
> How does decriminilazation help us growers? To decrim possession is one thing, what about cultivation? Would we not need decrim on cultivation as well to be any benifit to us?


----------



## lyfr (Nov 1, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Now depending on what you smoked and how it was grown, cannabis can definitely be a depressant which WILL slow your reaction times and reflexes. I understand what everyone is saying but I don't think I could ever agree with anyone smoking, drink or popping pills while driving or shortly there after... You have to remember that most drunk drivers don't think that they are actually too drunk to drive, they think they are fine... that's until they kill 8 people and walk away without a scratch...
> 
> I really do not think that there is really any justification driving while under the influence of anything, especially something that is meant to influence your brain and temporarily depress the neverous system... We have to really think... promoting things like smoking and driving are not going to bring us closer to legalization or even decriminalization, it will infact just farther inhance the negitive stigma surrounding this healing herb, with wonderful medicinal properties.


I drove a tow truck for 20 years and have seen the results first hand....yes, even with MJ.


----------



## ishnish (Nov 2, 2008)

Didn't think i'd be starting a multi-page thread... kinda kewl..
I like the direction it's going as well.

I'm fortunate to live in a fairly weed tolerant state. Just a couple months ago I saw three people smoke'n a J by the video store and a cruiser was going by and saw them too.  He pulled up to them and said, "Go ahead and finish it, I'm still write'n you a ticket."  Needless to say, I was flabergasted.
I think we're already rolling in the right direction, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to give a helping push when you have an opportunity.

Have Faith in Truth and Reason, and whatever else you believe in.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 2, 2008)

It will never change in the south.....in fact its getting to be tougher penalties,,,,,kinda the opposite direction of where we need to be going...At least in my neck of the woods tyhat is...


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 2, 2008)

*Totally agrred mass, I always thought the same thing. There should be an intoxication level. A one gram joint, equal to 20% thc bud. Any more high, then you should be given a ticket/be punished some other way...community service?

Stoners would hate that, were lazy. Having to get out, and WORK for your COMMUNITY! LOL!*


----------



## lyfr (Nov 2, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> It will never change in the south.....in fact its getting to be tougher penalties,,,


I took an oz of grandaddy when I went to alabama for a couple weeks.  Everyone there said I was crazy then proceeded to thank me an smoke it up.  Don't think they get a lot of good stuff cept when they make a run to tenn


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 2, 2008)

*That seems fun, going around meeting new people toking up going places.

I always toke whenever I travel, otherwise I get bored and lost.*


----------



## ishnish (May 18, 2009)

Bu*mp*ity bu*mp* bu*mp*ity bu*mp* bu*mp*

i get some good vibes from this thread..  :bong:


----------



## PencilHead (May 18, 2009)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> My action is I smoke out wherever i feel. There is a consquence. I've been arrested 3 times for possession. Still smoking. I let them know no matter how strong they (Goverment)gets there is no stopping me. If every MJ smoker would do that *what are they gonna do lock us all up.* Problem is I and a few other go by that. Look back on alchol prohibition no one stopped and i a year or two is was legal again. same with civil rights. MLK stood up for the blacks and they got their rights. Maybe we should do the same. This country was built by the people. "We The People" familar isn't it.
> 
> Is that enough for you lisa. I'm willing to be the MJ MLK with a little bit of Pancho Villa. Who's ready to ride?


 
They're trying.  We build far more prisons in this backward-a$$ country than schools.  It'll take a while for the face of conservatism to dislodge itself from the face of fascism and dissavow those marginal issues that were used as rallying points.  When that happens, you'll begin to see social progress again.  Until then--more jails is their answer.


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2009)

places for your "drum beating'...
norml.org
MPP.org

let's please retain "growing" as the topic here..


----------

